# West Branch 8/18



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Picked up a 30" musky at the branch tonight. Surface temps 80-82 , water slightly stained. Marked fish either at 6ft. or 12 ft. deep. Got mine 25 fow 12 ft. deep on a legend perch.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

were you fishing the wake or no wake zone?


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

In open water east of goose island heading towards the rip rap by the campgrounds .


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Glad to see you got one Aaron. I haven't been there since last Saturday morning. We are camping Friday afternoon until Sunday afternoon so I hope the action picks up.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

good job, nice to see the musks might be picking back up at the w.b


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks, guys. Heading to Hilton Head tonight for a week . Late Honeymoon ! Hopefully by the time I get back some more fish will move up in the weeds . Got a report from a friend on w.b. that all the fish they have caught trolling have been 15-18 feet down over deep water main lake . Hope this helps.


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

Good job and I hope you and your wife have a good time Aaron. I'm hoping to get out next week sometime. 
Good luck Mac.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

We camped this weekend and lucked out with the rain staying away. I managed a 34" Friday evening and took a friends 13 year old son Josh out Saturday evening and he caught a 41 incher. He had never caught anything even remotely close to a fish like that and the look in his eyes when the fish launched into the air when I handed him the rod was priceless. He commented later that when he saw the fish jump his first thought was "We're all going to die". lol He talked about it the rest of the night and I'm sure he will remember it forever. Here is a pic of his fish with me holding it. We thought it best that I held it as it was really not very happy.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Very cool! Nice fish! Great comment too!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice fish Steve! Glad to hear your gettin the young guys started. He will be hooked for life.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

If i caught a fish at that age that big, I CERTAINLY would never forget it. Nice fish steve. We were out friday evening as well didn't get sqwat. either way keep up the hard work


----------



## bephotographs (Aug 24, 2009)

i know this may sound dumb but i have never gone muskie fishing have no idea what to do or how to so i was wondering what do i use how do i use it and everything else ive never even known anyone that has caught one anyone help out i want to catch one


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

bephotographs said:


> i know this may sound dumb but i have never gone muskie fishing have no idea what to do or how to so i was wondering what do i use how do i use it and everything else ive never even known anyone that has caught one anyone help out i want to catch one


Use the Search function on this and other sites, read, and/or hire a guide.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Very cool story of the first fish for that young man, Steve.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I enjoyed it to Steve. "we're all gonna die!" Priceless!!!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Just got back from vacation , didnt get to musky fish down there !!!!!!!!! But I did find a little better substitute . Caught probably a dozen black tip sharks, a bunch of bluefish and a few stingrays. Nothing big but alot of fun, but then on my last morning of fishing on the beach I got rewarded with a 3 foot black tip shark. What a blast , it's amazing what a week at the beach makes ya want to move down there and saltwater fish all the time !!!!! Here are a few pics .


----------

